# Mikrofon funktioniert nicht mehr....bitte um Hilfe!



## RosaElfe (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo!


Nachdem ich nach einigen Wochen mal wieder kurz spielen wollte, merkte ich, dass mein Mikrofon plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert.
Ich bin nach mehreren nächtlichen Stunden mit meinem latein am Ende und würd emich über Input freuen.

Ich habe mir vor ca. 4-5 Monaten eine Creative X-fi Platinum Soundkarte und ein Razer Carcharias Headset gekauft.

Das funktionierte auch bislang.

Jetzt aber nicht mehr. 

Ich habe die Treiber aktualisiert, was natürlich nicht half.  Unter Soundaufnahme im creative control panel ist "mikrofon" eingestellt, daran liegt es also auch nicht. Es steckt selbstverständlich auch in der richtigen Buchse.

Wenn ich einen Selbsttest mache oder einstelle, das ich mein Mikro "höre", höre ich eben dieses leise rauschen, aber meine Stimme wird nicht übertragen. Also gar nicht, man hört nichts.

Was mich etwas irritiert ist, dass ich dieses leise Rauschen durch die Kabelfernbedienung nicht mehr durch deaktivieren des mikrofons ausschalten kann, was vorher so war. Das leise Rauschen ist durchgängig zu hören.

Meint ihr, ich kann das irgendwie fixen?
Wenn nein, was ist kaputt und wie kann ich das herausfinden?


Vielen dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, 
RosaElfe


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2010)

Also, im Reglermenü gibt es ja getrennt "Wiedergabe" (also was DU auf den Boxen auch hörst) und "Aufnahme" (was zb von Teamspeak oder Skype weitergeben werden soll). Beides muss getrennt eingestellt werden, und bei "aufnahme" is ein Häkchen oft "aktiv", bei "Wiedergabe" aber "stumm" 

Dann schau auch Reglermneü bei den Optionen oder Regler des mics, ob da "Mikrofon Boost" oder "+20dB" oder so was aktiv ist.

Ansonsten das Mic halt mal an nem PC testen, wo ein am mic-In angeschlossenes mic 100% funktioniert - wenne s da auch nicht geht, is wohl das mic vom headset hin.


----------



## RosaElfe (19. Januar 2010)

Also bei Aufnahme habe ich das Mikrofon auf aktiv gestellt im Moment.

Bei Wiedergabe ist das Mikrofon nicht auf stumm. Wenn ichs auf stumm schalte, ist nat. das Rauschen weg. Aber egal ob ich es dort auf stumm habe oder nicht, es gibt keine reaktion wenn ich nen mikrotest mache und dagegenpuste oder -klopfe.

Die Einstellungen des Mic kann ich nicht vornehmen, da das Feld "erweitert", wo ich das einstellen könnte, grau hinterlegt ist und damit nicht anklickbar.

Aber ich höre auch wie gesagt gar nichts, es nicht nicht zu leise oder so.

Ich war gerade bei einem Kumpel, der  hat das Teil auch nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Es gibt einen Ausschlag, wenn das Mic eingesteckt wird, dannach kann man aber durch nichts einen Ausschlag provozieren, egal was man reinpustet oder -spricht.
Allerdings hat er regulär kein Mic an seinem PC und ich kenne auch keinen der eines am Laufen hat.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2010)

Naja, ist denn bei ihm der Mic-In aktiv? Findest Du dort eine Möglichkeit für "mic boost" oder so? 

Man müßte es halt schon irgendwie testen, ob das mic noch o.k ist, bevor man es einsendet oder so...


----------



## RosaElfe (19. Januar 2010)

Also mic-in war aktiv. Er hat es gerade nochmal mit einem anderen Mikrofon getestet das er wohl noch im Schrank liegen hatte, und das funktionierte an seinem PC problemlos. Bei meinem bekam er aber auch keinen Ausschlag.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2010)

Dann is das Mic, Kabel oder dieser Schalter am Kabel hin. Da fließen ja keine Daten oder so, sondern ein geringer Storm, d.h. es kann keine "kompatibilitätsprobleme" geben. natürlich nur, sofern beide mics/headsets normale 3,5mm Stecker haben. Bei USB wär das was anderes.


----------



## RosaElfe (19. Januar 2010)

Ganz normale Klinkenstecker. Ich hatte mir, nachdem das zuerst gekaufte USB-G35 Murks war (ständiges Störgeräusch und Wackelkontakt am surooundschalter) eine gute Soundkarte und eben das Carcharias gekauft, um virtuellen surroundsound per Soundkarte zu haben. 

Aber da habe ich mich wohl zu früh gefreut gehabt.

Ich habe den Händler kontaktiert und hoffe, dass mir nach den prophezeiten 4 Wochen eine kostenlose Reparatur/Austausch ins Hause kommt.


----------



## Doney (19. Januar 2010)

hast du auch mal bei sys.einstellungen/ hardware und sound/ sound/ aufnahme geguckt?


----------



## RosaElfe (19. Januar 2010)

Naja was soll da schon eingestellt sein?
Unter Hardware mache ich nix, der Suchlauf bringt dafür ja nischt.

Sound/sound/aufnahme gibt es bei mir nicht.
Es gibt sounds und Audiogeräte/Stimme Stimmaufnahme. Dort ist meine Soundkarte angegeben und in der Aufnahmeregelung ist nat. das Mikro aktiviert.

So funktionierte es auch mehrere Monate lang.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2010)

ja, und wenn halt bei deinem Bekannten dessen mic nun geht bei gleichen Einstelliungen, wo es mit deinem mic nicht ging, musst es wohl reklamieren... vlt. auch mal direkt den Hersteller kontaktieren, manche sind da sehr fix und kulant grad wenn du es erst vor kurzem gekauft hast.


----------



## RosaElfe (20. Januar 2010)

Also mir wurden 4 Wochen Dauer angekündigt. Hatte vor ca. 4 Monaten bei redcoon bestellt gehabt. Immerhin muss ich beim Einschicken nichts bezahlen. 
Ärgern tuts mich dennoch, weil ich mit hardware ne Menge Pech hatte in letzter Zeit.  Vorallem bei dem Geld das die Produkte kosten. Werde mir wohle rstmal ein günstiges Headset für die Zeit besorgen.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (20. Januar 2010)

"Pech mit der Hardware", dass ging mir in letzter Zeit auch so. Hatte mir ein "Creative USB Arena Sourround Headset" zugelegt und die Treiber haben sich mit der Soundkarte von Creative (und deren Treiber) nicht verstanden, haben sich sozusagen überschnitten.

Was ich aus Erfahrung empfehlen kann: Kaufe kein USB Headset, wenn du eine Soundkarte hast, besser ist ein Headset mit Klinkenstecker (altbewehrte Technik). USB soll ja angeblich besser sein, davon habe ich allerdings noch garnix bemerkt.

Neu ist nicht immer besser als alt, dass ist ja genauso mit dem neuen Betriebssystem, Windows XP finde ich immer noch besser als Windows Vista oder Windows 7, weil man sich da einfach besser auskennt als mit den neuen Systemen.

Gruß. Phoenix


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

dieses Problem kenne ich von meinem alten Headset mit Fernbedienung im Anschlusskabel. Sobald ich das Mikrofon stumm schaltete, war noch ein deutlich zu vernehmendes Rauschen vorhanden. Wenn du das Mikrofon in den Einstellungen deiner Xfi so einstellst, dass du das Rauschen in deinen Lautsprechern hören kannst und anschließend den Klinkenstecker vom Mikro hinten rein steckst und raus ziehst  (im Wechsel); knackt oder knallt es in den Lautsprechern?

Sollte dies der Fall sein, so ist wenigstens eine Verbindung zum Mikrofoneingang vorhanden. Solltest du ein 3,5mm-Klinkekabel herumfliegen haben, so schließe dies zu Testzwecken an den Mikrofoneingang an, auf der anderen Seite einen MP3-Player etc., dessen Lautstärkepegel idealerweise auf Anschlag stehen sollte.

Kannst du die vom MP3-Player abgespielte Musik hören, so liegt definitiv der Fehler beim Mikrofon.

Viel Erfolg dabei.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## RosaElfe (20. Januar 2010)

Also es knallt schon wenn ich das Mikrofon ein- und ausstecke. Aber wenn ich in derselben einstellung dann den mikrotest mache, kommt nichts.

Die andere Ausrüstung habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## RosaElfe (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt ein neues (billigeres) Headset gekauft um die Wartezeit der Reparatur zu überbrücken.

Funktioniert tadellos, auch das Mikrofon. Das Problem lag demnach wirklich beim Razer Headset und einem Defekt. 
Ich habe es eingeschickt, mal sehen wie lange es dauert und ob man mir ein "selber schuld" konstruiert, man ist ja leider von der Gnade des Herstellers abhängig.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

Naja, viel erfolg. aber idR sind die Mics bei so nem headset auch nicht so teuer, als dass die Hersteller sich das extrem querstellen.


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn du dir ein neues Headset zulegen willst, kann ich dir gleich eine Empfehlung geben:

Sennheiser Pc Gaming Headset "PC 151" (69€)

Falls du eine Creative Soundkarte hast, rate ich dir von den Creative Headsets ab die USB haben und eine integrierte Soundkarte besitzen, da gibt es nur eins, dass "Creative Arena USB Sourround Headset".

Also wenn eine Soundkarte drin ist, immer Klinkenstecker nehmen, USB und Soundkarte ist nicht unbedingt das wahre vom Ei.

Gruß. Phoenix


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich besitze ebenfalls seit fast einem Jahr das PC 151-Headset von Sennheiser und bin damit zufrieden. Bei größten Online-Versandhandel Deutschlands gibt es das Headset bereits für 44,07 Euro (ohne Versandkosten). Nicht gerade das Günstigste, aber klangtechnisch nicht verkehrt.

Solltest du allerdings kein Freund von Headsets sein, die auf den Ohrmuscheln aufliegen und diese nicht umschließen, rate ich vom PC 151 ab.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## RosaElfe (22. Januar 2010)

HardstylePhoenix schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein neues Headset zulegen willst, kann ich dir gleich eine Empfehlung geben:
> 
> Sennheiser Pc Gaming Headset "PC 151" (69€)
> 
> ...




Naja ich werde selbstverständlich erstmal schauen, wie das mit der Reparatur läuft. Das Razer Carcharias Headset war ja nun preislich nicht gerade ein Wegwerfgerät, so spontan mal schnell wieder 70 Euro ausgeben habe ich nicht geplant 

Ich würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, mir ein USB Headset mit integrierter Soundkarte zu kaufen.

Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich bewusst extra ein normales Stereoheadset gekauft habe, weil ich die 3D-Emulation meiner X-Fi benutzen möchte...




Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, viel erfolg. aber idR sind die Mics bei so nem headset auch nicht so teuer, als dass die Hersteller sich das extrem querstellen.


 
 Danke für die Wünsche, ich hoffe du hast Recht


----------

